# New Jersey Compliant (non-Hollow Point) Ammo?



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

I tried the search function, and didn't find anything on this topic; but I am old and relatively computer illiterate, so that may be why! Anyway, I travel to New Jersey a few times a year (visit relatives and/or for work) and my typical CCW guns while there are either a 2" .38 S&W revolver or an 8-shot S&W M3913 9mm pistol. I usually either carry LRN in the .38 or FMJ in the 9mm, so as to comply with the NJ hollow point ban. I have heard that there is an alternative type of ammo that is not considered hollow point, but has good expansion characteristics and that is favored by many folks from New Jersey as a personal defense round. I was wondering if anyone on here knows what this particular ammunition is called? And if anyone has any personal experience shooting this particular type of ammo, I'd certainly appreciate hearing your thoughts on it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeez. Another NJ weirdness. No significant help I suppose - for the .38, semi-wadcutters do at least flatten out some. Some folks even like wadcutters, but seems like they'd need to be accelerated some.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Try the Federal EFMJ (Expanding Full Metal Jacket) Guard Dog 9mm load. It is not a hollow point but it is an expanding round.






There are a few other companies making loads similar to this one so look around and do your research to see what is going to be best for you.

Now a question. How did you manage to get a carry permit in the People's Republic of New Jersey?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Unless you are permitted to carry concealed in New Jersey, I suggest that admitting on a public forum that you do so is dangerous to your legal and social well-being.
(Is anyone permitted to carry concealed in New Jersey? Is anyone permitted to own a pistol in New Jersey?)

There is a full-metal-jacketed bullet design which expands like a hollow-point, and it's commercially available.
Look for _Federal Premium Guard Dog Home-Defense Ammunition_.
Click on: Federal Premium Ammunition - Guard Dog


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Unless you are permitted to carry concealed in New Jersey, I suggest that admitting on a public forum that you do so is dangerous to your legal and social well-being. (Is anyone permitted to carry concealed in New Jersey? Is anyone permitted to own a pistol in New Jersey?)[/url]


Steve and SouthernBoy, thank you for that info on the Federal EFMJ round. That is likely what I heard about, but no one I talked to knew the actual name or manufacturer of it.

Yes there are people that can legally CCW in NJ. And yes, there NJ folks with CCW permits; it is just very difficult to get one. I would not CCW there if it was illegal for me to do so.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

You might consider Corbon Powerball, Federal EFMJ / Guard Dog, or Hornady Critical Defense/Duty. How in the world did you manage a NJ CCW Permit?


----------

